# Sweaty Feet? Here's a tip...



## Lynne (May 30, 2007)

I sweat a lot during class.  Even my feet sweat.  I've started applying Arrid Extra Dry Regular Antiperspirant/Deodorant to my feet before I leave home.  It helps quite a bit.  The downside is that the stuff is an aerosol, aka, nauseatingly stinky and it gets in my mouth.

Certain-Dri might help, too but I haven't tried it on my feet.  It's a prescription strength antiperspirant but OTC and can be found on the deodorant aisle. It's a roll on.  Might be worth a try.  Wal-Mart and Target carry it.


----------



## Christina05 (Jun 12, 2007)

Gold bond foot powder works well also.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

I'd forgotten about Gold Bond foot powder.  I'll give it a try.


----------

